# Magazine: 50 Years of Modern Arnis



## Dieter (Aug 15, 2007)

Hello All,

some of you might have read it already in the thread about the 10th DAV summercamp, we have issued a magazine about GM Remy Presas.

I collected all the possible infrmation articles and pictures for this magazine and it is issued by the DAV in cooperation with ther WFMA, the former WBMA.


The result is a beautiful, high quality 40 page magazine, with 18 articles of GM Remy Presas, written from people who knew him well, starting in 1958 up to his burial in Hinigaran. 
There are many up to now unpublished pictures with many not well known facts that you will read about in this magazine.

Here is the list of the people, who have written an article for the magazine:

Bebing Lisondra
Christino Vasquez
Jerry dela Cruz  
Fred Lazo 
Rodel Dagooc
Professor Soteco
Roland Dantes
Max Pallen
Dan Anderson
Bong Journales 
Brian Zawilinsky
Bram Frank
Shishir Inocalla 
Dieter Knüttel 
Samuel "Bambit" Dulay
Rene Tongson
Jarod Holma
Bubong Burbano


You can have a look at the cover and the content page, when you follow these 2 links.

http://www.abanico.de/50-Y-S1.jpg
http://www.abanico.de/50-Y-S2.jpg

The magazine will be available soon at Dan Andersons shop under

http://www.danandersonkarate.com


Get a copy, you will not regret it.


Greetings


Dieter Knüttel
Datu and Senior Master of Modern Arnis


----------



## arnisador (Aug 15, 2007)

Sounds great! Thanks for making the effort to do this!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi All,

It's on sale for a mere $8.  The print quality alone is worth it!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Dieter (Aug 15, 2007)

Here is the direct link to the magazine on Dan Andersons website. 

http://www.danandersonkarate.com/fast_track/fast_track.html

Just click on "50 Years of Modern Arnis 1957 - 2007.


Outside America you can order it directly from me datu@modern-arnis.de or from September on in the webshop of the DAV at 
http://www.modern-arnis.de

Regards


Dieter Knüttel


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi All,

Here is the direct link to the page where I have the magazine.

http://danandersonkarate.com/store/arnis_mag1.html

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 28, 2007)

Awsome magazine guys, no doubt. It's hard to put this one down. Thank you very much SM Dan for sending it in a timely manner. Everyone who reads this thread, what are you waiting on! It's only eight bucks and well worth it! Thanks again- Brad


----------



## Dan Anderson (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Dieter,

Need more mags!

Dan


----------

